# Hello



## ArabianStar (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, I have a few questions about mice, so here I am. 
I live in Mass, and am a vivid animal lover, of all types. I got 1 horse, 2 mini donkeys, 2 cats and a dog. And now a mouse. lol
Just thought I would say hello.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## ArabianStar (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome to our corner of the interweb


----------



## CherryTree (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome


----------

